# Help id pen tubes?



## jbswearingen (Sep 10, 2011)

I glued up a pair of tubes, thinking they were for a Jr. Gent FP, but apparently they're too small (ID).  

One is .35" x 2.06" (minus whatever was shaved off when squaring the tube).

The other is .42" x 1.93" (minus whatever was shaved off when squaring the tube).

I only ask because I already have them glued up in antler blanks and don't want to lose the blanks.  I'll just order a kit to match if it can be found.

Thanks!


----------



## Bobalu (Sep 10, 2011)

Is the first dimension the ID or the OD? I assume the second dimension is the length, but correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## jbswearingen (Sep 10, 2011)

They're the ID of the tubes.


----------



## Bobalu (Sep 10, 2011)

jbswearingen said:


> They're the ID of the tubes.


 
So based on that, I would add about .025" to each of the ID dimensions, which would give you....

.375" x 2.06" for the smaller tube and .445" x 1.93" for the larger tube.

Those dimensions would be pretty close to the Baron/Tycoon/Navigator style pen, but not a perfect match. If you have the bushings for any of these pens, you could see if they fit.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 10, 2011)

Bushings ARE a great suggestion.

When we get blanks and are not certain what they will make, I use bushing sets to find the correct answer---it helps that you know what you have available---if you have ballpoints, the Baron is close to a couple ballpoint sizes as well--be careful.


----------



## jbswearingen (Sep 10, 2011)

Ah, I don't have a huge selection of bushings yet, so that won't help out.  I have bushings for slims, cigars, EB, and Jr. Gent.  Oh well.  I'll just hold onto them until I end up with bushings that will fit.


----------



## Bobalu (Sep 11, 2011)

jbswearingen said:


> Ah, I don't have a huge selection of bushings yet, so that won't help out. I have bushings for slims, cigars, EB, and Jr. Gent. Oh well. I'll just hold onto them until I end up with bushings that will fit.


 
That's a very small list of bushings. Only one set in the lot comes anywhere near the dimensions you provided in your OP, and that is the Jr. Gent II (I assume you meant Jr. Gent II, not the original Jr. Gent, as the II is present production). Is it possible that you have the right tubes, but might have something restricting the bushings from sliding in, like glue inside the tube, or a burr on the edge of the tube?  How about the bushings themselves, any glue or rust spots?


----------



## jbswearingen (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, a small list of bushings because I'm just getting started.   



Yeah, they're Jr. Gent II bushings.  Two sets--CUSA sent me another set to be sure.


----------



## terryf (Sep 11, 2011)

What you have there is the Jr Gent twist cap ball point/pencil from CSUSA, bushing nr 050-4041. They will not fit the FP.


----------



## jbswearingen (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks!  I'll order a kit and a set of bushings so these antler blanks don't go to waste!

...and add another pen type to my offerings.


----------



## jbswearingen (Sep 12, 2011)

I just realized I posted this in the incorrect area.  Thanks for all the help!


----------



## terryf (Sep 12, 2011)

jbswearingen said:


> I just realized I posted this in the incorrect area.  Thanks for all the help!



Dont forget to show us the result :biggrin:


----------

